# Proof your rating is manipulated



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Saturday night I drove for two hours in downtown LA. The system tried to manipulate me to take fares all below the surge. When they were within a range of point 3 to point 5 I accepted for fear of being shut out with no income for my efforts both pax canceled. Drove back to the bay area with this info. See attached















The first image is my rating as of this afternoon Monday and 6 trips 
I took 1 on Sat and not anotber till 2 this afternoon. The second image is my earrings as of around 7:30 this evening. My rating for the last two weeks has been 5 and 4.92


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It maybe hard to believe, that not one of those ten trips have rated you.

See it all time when I do 2 or 3 trips then take the next day off.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It maybe hard to believe, that not one of those ten trips have rated you.
> 
> See it all time when I do 2 or 3 trips then take the next day off.


That 10 includes cancels. I have had a pax tell me they never rate the driver. So off 6 trips it's quite possible no one rated on.a day.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Cancelled trips @ 75% yet the expect acceptance rate to be 90%


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I had 7 trips since Friday Midnight. 6 Monday


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Here's the update after midnight!!!!!








Oops that's 7 days and way alteted
Remember I have a 4.96 rating ovet the past two weeks.


----------

